# good engine test stand?



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

any of you guys out there have any experience with engine test stands? Any good models that are decently priced? I don't want to spend a ton on it but I am really looking at getting one so I can run in my new engine when I get it (mostly to see if it got ripped off or if anything is wrong with it).

I have found one that is a very good price but I can't find any reviews on it. here is a link 
Amazon.com: Larin METS-1 Mobile Engine Testing Station: Automotive

There are lots of other that I found for 2 g's but that is to much for me to spend since I have plenty of other parts I need to finish the car.

Thanks guys

Scott


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Can you weld? Not really much to it. Could probably get one built for less than 2k also. Any fab metal shops around? I have seen medical equipent stand used as one too. A few gauges. Toggle switch and starter button. Thats a fairly good price on the one you linked. Pretty much has it all.


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

I can kinda weld. but I would spend as much buying the welding equipment as I would buying a cheap test stand. But I'm sure I could find a few fab shops that could put something together, pretty good idea.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Another option for you, depending on where you're at with your project: put the engine in the car and just rig up direct "hot wire" connections to the battery for ignition and starter. I broke my engine in on a dyno at the machine shop, but after I got it home I put it in the frame and ran it a few times a month for just over a year until the car was finally drivable. Neighbors are appreciative if you also install the exhaust system with mufflers...

Bear


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

I had a friend suggest the same thing bear and it really does sound like a good idea. I think I will go that route thanks


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

You could get the cheaper one you listed and get a radiator and take it to a local vocational school. They should have the metal to mount it and any mods you want. They will do the work, usually for only a small donation.

Larry


----------

